

Meet DARPA's Humanoid Robot - wikiburner
http://www.fastcompany.com/3014203/fast-feed/meet-darpas-humanoid-robot-that-could-someday-save-you-from-a-crumbling-building

======
hedonist
Or could be used to "humanely" incapacitate your daughter if she gets mixed up
in the wrong kind of campus protest, not too far down the road from now.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Wow that was a fast jump from technology to cynicism/paranoia. This is useful
only tethered, under the direct control of an operator.

~~~
hedonist
Fair enough: your daughter will be tear gassed[1] under the tethered, direct
control of a human operator then.

[1] tased, pepper sprayed, heatblasted, subject to concussion blasts and/or
other non-lethal crowd control measures as deemed necessary and appropriate by
the exigent circumstances of the moment.

------
jffry
Why are we yelling?

